# zero turn mower question



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

I have little under an acre of grass and am looking for a new zero turn mower. I am considering a Raptor by hustler with a 52 inch deck. They are less than $3k. This is their low end model. 

The lawn has very little to no slopes. Has a dozen or so trees. And I do not want to spend my entire weekend mowing. Anybody have any experience with these? 

Any other mower you would highly recommend?? 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

There are a few nice threads with lots of opinions you might pull up with a search. I bought a Dixie Chopper and could not be happier. Full non-stamped deck and commercial grade and about $5000

IMO if you do not go commercial grade and non-stamped deck you might as well go with a regular rider as you are paying twice as much for the same quality.

Stay away from the big box retailer and go to a lawn equip place. No HomeDepot, Tractor Supply or Lowes.

Dixie Chopper has great residential models around $3500
http://www.dixiechopper.com/


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

At 40 you have years of mowing ahead of you . Buy once Cry once. Get the best you can swing for. "NO STAMPED DECK "


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Paul Marx said:


> At 40 you have years of mowing ahead of you . Buy once Cry once. Get the best you can swing for. "NO STAMPED DECK "


Great advice. I have a Scag 48" Tiger Cat and I mow 4+ acres in about 4 hours. That's with numerous trees, gardens,flower beds and 3000' of fencing. 
With an acre and a few trees you should be finished in 45 minutes tops, probably 30.


----------



## cozysj (Jan 6, 2012)

Dixon Speed ZTR with welded deck around $3500


----------



## yakPIRATE (Jun 23, 2012)

I can do my acre with my JD 465z with 48" deck in 1 hr. That's includes trimming and blowing


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

I have a four year,old Hustler Sport w/16HP Honda, 42" so I didn't have to change any gates. I paid $3600 at Les Zepplin Motors in Victoria. One heck of a mower, I highly recommend. Zero Turn is definitely the wat to go. Enjoy whatever you decide......cC


----------



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

Thanks for the recommendations and input! 

Got it loud and clear....NO STAMPED DECKS. I was already leaning that way but now fully understand  Thanks. I am going to look at several and try to buy the best I can so I do not have to deal with headaches.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Hmmmmmmm*

Well i Understand why they all say No Stamped Decks; BUT.....If your Lawn is Smooth(no rocks), a Cub Cadet will do you Just Fine. 52" deck at $2,699.00-$2,900.00 depending on the seller. If you don't have a smooth Lawn, RIDE Before you Buy. Some are like driving a Skid Steer with Foam Filled Tires... Pounds Your Lower Back..


----------



## unwound (Jan 10, 2006)

Check out the Kubota Kommander. They come standard with a non-stamped, welded deck.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I think we are missing something here:
*
Raptor Selling Points*

The mower is the companyâ€™s first model that will retail for under $3,000. In addition to the $3,000 price point, Hustler detailed several key differentiators for the Raptor.* It has a welded fabricated chassis, with a 42-inch or 52-inch fabricated deck*. The fabricated components are more durable than competitorsâ€™ machines, which have stamped components that are riveted together, says Frank Nuss, Excelâ€™s marketing and product specialist.


----------



## 2hours2thecoast (May 1, 2006)

Bassguitarman,
thank you for the note. I do not think I did a very good job posing the question.

Hustler makes a good product, just like many, many other companies. I would prefer not to spend $6k on a lawnmower that will only be used on a half acre or so yard. When I saw that Hustler made a zero turn mower that is at the same price point as what you get in the big box stores, I became very interested. What I am a bit concerned with is that it has not been out very long. And, will this lower end mower hold up?? I understand that value does not mean the cheapest. 

The yard will be smooth. And the mower will only be for the yard. I have a tractor and shredder for the rest. 

Thanks for all of the comments!


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Look at a Scag walk behind . That with a Velke (sulky) behind it with make your job easier, save you $$ and give you a very high end mower. I owned a lawn service for 13 years and bought a 36" hydrostatic walk behind . I was mowing 126 lawns a week . I gave it to a friend and that thing is still mowing . Get as large as a gate will allow.


----------



## Gatorbait#1 (Feb 12, 2014)

I just noticed this thread, but BadBoy makes some of the best mowers around. They have different models, some around $2200, and some up to 6k. I am getting one as soon as I figure out how to break my other one so my wife will let me.


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

I am petty sure that Hustler originated the zero turn design. Also a couple of years back at the local Western Auto, who was selling Bad Boys, the owner was telling me that Bad Boy was started by someone that left Hustler. ........cC


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

CopanoCruisin said:


> I am petty sure that Hustler originated the zero turn design. Also a couple of years back at the local Western Auto, who was selling Bad Boys, the owner was telling me that Bad Boy was started by someone that left Hustler. ........cC


Grasshopper


----------



## Flat Trout (Aug 2, 2011)

BadBoys are good. Made in Batesville, AR about 50 miles from me. Lots of hillbilly pride!


----------

